# Regondi: Etude #1



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

I’ve embarked on the long journey of learning all the Regondi etudes, my all time favorite guitar pieces. 
Here is Etude No. 1:




Please like on YouTube/subscribe/share if you enjoy.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

All Regondi works are my favorites, thanks for the great performance!


----------

